# The Why?



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 7, 2017)

Was reading David Platt's book, Radical,  last night and he brought up the subject of our purpose.  It got me to wondering what others think given the broad spectrum of beliefs present here.  Essentially it is this:  everything made has a purpose.  We were made.  What is our purpose, and what are the ramifications that purpose should have on your life.  I have my opinion.  You can read about David's in his book, but I wanted to hear from others.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 7, 2017)

Is the question for mankind in general,  or Christians only?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 7, 2017)

From an Amazon review;

"The guy's base claim is that God is so weak that we have the ability to mess up His plan."


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 7, 2017)

I think it's possible we have a purpose/destiny  from God.

Acts 9:8
Saul got up from the ground, but when he opened his eyes he could see nothing. So they led him by the hand into Damascus.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 7, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> Is the question for mankind in general,  or Christians only?



As a Christian.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 7, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> As a Christian.



Our purpose is to glorify God. We are blessed each and every day for it... Spiritually.

That's just my opinion,  but I'm open to persuasion.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 7, 2017)

*re:*

Our purpose is to Live for Christ! And if you manage to accomplish that mission,  He will get the glory!

2 Cor 5
14 For the love of Christ controls us, because we have concluded this: that one has died for all, therefore all have died; 15 and he died for all, that those who live might no longer live for themselves but for him who for their sake died and was raised.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 7, 2017)

Our jobs are to worship him and lead others to him


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 8, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> From an Amazon review;
> 
> "The guy's base claim is that God is so weak that we have the ability to mess up His plan."



"An Amazon Review"?  

I read Radical about 8 times now.  Never got that from it.  He does convict me to get up off my butt, go out, and spread the Gospel, but I learned long ago I'm not the lynch pin in God's plan.  His will will be done, whether I choose to take part in it, and be blessed through it is up to me.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 8, 2017)

formula1 said:


> Our purpose is to Live for Christ! And if you manage to accomplish that mission,  He will get the glory!
> 
> 2 Cor 5
> 14 For the love of Christ controls us, because we have concluded this: that one has died for all, therefore all have died; 15 and he died for all, that those who live might no longer live for themselves but for him who for their sake died and was raised.



Live for Christ is a very broad term.  To some it means simply showing up in Church on Easter.  For others it literally means forsaking all, picking up their cross and following him through the briers and brambles of suffering culminating in a excruciating death if need be.  

Don't know if you're read the book Radical, but I would strongly encourage you to.  David Platt's basic premise is that the American Way of independence, materialism, and self sufficiency is antithetical to what Christ taught.  I have to say after reading it, I think he's correct. 

It's one of the most powerful books I have read.  It convicts me in a way that nothing but the Bible has.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 8, 2017)

I would agree that the American Way of independence, materialism, and self sufficiency isn't base on Christianity.


----------



## Israel (Jun 8, 2017)

A man with friends is to show himself friendly, And there is a lover adhering more than a brother!
YLT

Some of our brothers do not yet know this. Life is enemy to be conquered by means.

"As the Father sent me, so send I you" 

The how of God making friends of dirt is beyond words I have yet understood or could relate, except in one Name. The why of God making friends...might be due to his supreme friendliness.

I don't think friends can really "make friends" for a_ purpose_, except as perhaps we have sometimes known...


A friend is made of a friend in a way to which I am becoming more and more convinced is more akin to "we couldn't help ourselves"...but more to the point if asked..."but why would we even want to?"

Being friends are their sole reason..."for being friends". And more than enough.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 8, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Don't know if you're read the book Radical, but I would strongly encourage you to.  David Platt's basic premise is that the American Way of independence, materialism, and self sufficiency is antithetical to what Christ taught.  I have to say after reading it, I think he's correct.
> 
> It's one of the most powerful books I have read.  It convicts me in a way that nothing but the Bible has.



Agreed.  

I read very little of contemporary Christian literature and was prepared to be underwhelmed by Platt, but it was worth the read.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 8, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Live for Christ is a very broad term.  To some it means simply showing up in Church on Easter.  For others it literally means forsaking all, picking up their cross and following him through the briers and brambles of suffering culminating in a excruciating death if need be.
> 
> Don't know if you're read the book Radical, but I would strongly encourage you to.  David Platt's basic premise is that the American Way of independence, materialism, and self sufficiency is antithetical to what Christ taught.  I have to say after reading it, I think he's correct.
> 
> It's one of the most powerful books I have read.  It convicts me in a way that nothing but the Bible has.



Live for Christ accompanied with scripture brings a bit more clarity I think.

BTW, I have read the book and actually my church life group did the Radical study together. It is a great book. God Bless!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 9, 2017)

formula1 said:


> Live for Christ accompanied with scripture brings a bit more clarity I think.
> 
> BTW, I have read the book and actually my church life group did the Radical study together. It is a great book. God Bless!



Would like for ours to do a study on it too.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Israel (Jun 9, 2017)

Just as Christ does not need evil for foil to his goodness, he does not need enemy to be victor, nor lies to show His truth, nor wastelands to be conqueror, nor betrayal to display good faith. He is all these things even apart from opposition. What opposes is allowed to oppose for our sakes in the matter of growth. This is called grace; that suffuses all of God's creation to this end.

Jesus Christ is not a "plan B" in answer to a failed "plan A", but the ordained means of God's making friends of what has come out of mere dirt. Adam's awakening to good and evil, that is only of its being, left him no means for discerning between them, he merely knew they were. Like a blind man having his eyes open to a palette of color, he knows color is, but does not know "which is red, which is green"...till told.

The Bible is the stories of both man's "best guesses" and God's interventions for direction toward a completion of that instruction. The lesson is shown complete in Jesus Christ. This is the end to which God has always aimed, a friend able to see with Him, eye to eye, heart to heart. To be, even as Jesus has said, "perfect, as your Heavenly Father is perfect".

This is a stunning feat, and more so in consideration than we can fathom. This is not a painter trying to paint the perfect picture, nor writer trying to scribe the perfect story, nor inventor trying to create the be all, end all of a "thing".

This is God, making of dirt, what can be fully relatable to Him, both knowing itself not to be Him, but with no envy toward Him, to try and replace Him. This is what friends have "between them", the fullness of joy in the accepting of one another...for whom each is. Here can be no competition, no striving for superiority.
God did not despise Adam's longing to be "as His Father", that is to be "like God"...what Father is not thrilled to see that? But the means by which advantage was taken of this desire, that is the subterfuge to "do" a thing in disobedience as shortcut, was also ordained to the learning in most particular means through Jesus Christ's obedience, that what God has ordained to be "like Him", cannot be thwarted, even by disobedience through attempted "shortcut".

Yes Adam is full of lessons, that stove is indeed hot, that "best guesses" are not knowing, that a gift should not be grasped at, but received. But our eyes are only opened to this by God's great gift of sight in Jesus Christ, the fulfillment of all promise..."let us make man in our image, and in our likeness".

And Jesus came to show, and shows, that such is is real and true "from the foundation of the world" in the Son not trying to be like His father by his own means, but by never taking His eyes off of Him. And only doing what he see His Father...doing.

"What must we do" they asked, "that we might do the works of God?"

Jesus gives no wrong answer to a wrong question. Instead He answers according to the only doing and work that has ever mattered.

"This is the work of God, that you believe upon Him whom He has sent".

Jesus knows. And never guesses. "But how could one with no illusions love me?" one could feel compelled to ask. Because He knows the Father that is at work in Him is of no illusion nor guess. And he would not tell you so of less. Believe Him, and know. And find God's work, complete. In Him, the author and finisher...of our faith.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 9, 2017)

*re:*



SemperFiDawg said:


> Would like for ours to do a study on it too.  Hmmmm.



Great idea!  There is a study guide and a video series to use for it. It might be something your church can look into.  God Bless!


----------



## formula1 (Jun 9, 2017)

*re:*

As I was reading Israel's response, a crazy thought came to me and this is it:

We have the testimony of Jesus that said, I saw satan fall like lighting from heaven! Luke 10:18

The event in heaven is also recorded in Isaiah 14.  Here is a excerpt:

12 “How you are fallen from heaven, O Day Star, son of Dawn!  How you are cut down to the ground, you who laid the nations low!
13 You said in your heart, ‘I will ascend to heaven; above the stars of God I will set my throne on high; I will sit on the mount of assembly in the far reaches of the north;
14 I will ascend above the heights of the clouds; I will make myself like the Most High.’
15 But you are brought down to Sheol, to the far reaches of the pit.

An another place we see this played out is here:

Revelation 12
7 Now war arose in heaven, Michael and his angels fighting against the dragon. And the dragon and his angels fought back, 8 but he was defeated, and there was no longer any place for them in heaven. 9 And the great dragon was thrown down, that ancient serpent, who is called the devil and Satan, the deceiver of the whole world—he was thrown down to the earth, and his angels were thrown down with him. 10 And I heard a loud voice in heaven, saying, “Now the salvation and the power and the kingdom of our God and the authority of his Christ have come, for the accuser of our brothers has been thrown down, who accuses them day and night before our God. 

We know that that dragon and his angels fell to the earth that God created.  That became his domain. And this is the description of it:

Genesis 1:2 The earth was without form and void, and darkness was over the face of the deep.

But then God showed up with Light.  And in His Light was the creation of man, that is, man from the dust of the earth!

Sorry for the long post, but this was my thought that I envisioned God said to satan at this point:

"You see this dirt (this earth) that I banished you to.  Look closely at it for I am going to take this dirt and this dirt will utterly destroy you!"

And everyone, here we all are! Let us be sure that we do know our purpose in Christ, which is to be the dirt, enabled through His calling and our Love for Him, that destroys the principles, power and authorities that were banished here! And how will that happen:

Rev 12:11 And they have conquered him by the blood of the Lamb and by the word of their testimony, for they loved not their lives even unto death.

By Love! Really? Yes, really!  Oh, to be mere 'dirt' to set all things back in order!  Now that is the 'Why'!

Blessings to all the dirt out there!


----------



## welderguy (Jun 9, 2017)

formula1 said:


> As I was reading Israel's response, a crazy thought came to me and this is it:
> 
> We have the testimony of Jesus that said, I saw satan fall like lighting from heaven! Luke 10:18
> 
> ...




Great post!
Thanks for that good exhortation. Apples of gold.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 9, 2017)

formula1 said:


> Great idea!  There is a study guide and a video series to use for it. It might be something your church can look into.  God Bless!



I didn't know that.  I'll tell you one thing, regardless of whether my church does or doesn't do it, our family will.  We already have bible study most nights.  I think the kids will love it.  Most are teens, or almost teens, and you know how kids love to be a part of something BIG and RADICAL.  Heck, it's almost instinct for them to have an appetite for that kind of stuff.  What better and more positive?  THANKS A TON for the idea.  I'm ashamed I haven't thought of it.


----------



## Israel (Jun 10, 2017)

formula1 said:


> As I was reading Israel's response, a crazy thought came to me and this is it:
> 
> We have the testimony of Jesus that said, I saw satan fall like lighting from heaven! Luke 10:18
> 
> ...


 Amen!

I sometimes think all of the Bible is from man's part the crying out of Adam for a "do over", and from God's part the patient instruction to that. 

A return in plea to the child Adam once was, where through the many lessons our Lord might show the correct order of things...that... "now watch closely and learn" of how and where you got tricked ("these things" Paul writes, "happened to them as types and were written for our admonition").

But we want to know the end. We want to ask "OK, but will the end of my instruction look like, how will "I" appear? In the trueness of all of this?" "What will I be like...when I grow up Daddy?"

And we are given Jesus Christ in, and at which to marvel, taking all the sting and shame out of what once knew being Adam.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm reading Radical by David Platt. I just finished the chapter Who We Really Are. I plan to read this book to its end. 

My general observation so far is that the book is similar with other books by many other pastors and ministers in the "bible belt" of the Southern US. 

I read or understand a message such as this:  "The evangelizing  that  some bible believing Christians have received  in the past and are receiving now is defective, far from complete and even misguided.  Therefore, their( the sheep's) life in Christ, the church,  their faith life, could be better, even radically better if they read scripture the way the author reads scripture." The authors of these books and magazines usually have some world travel under their belts which would give the impression real or projected that they come by their understanding of human nature not only from scripture and the community they are from but from the hubbub of foreign travels and missions as well. 

I fully expect to read another book someday on the de-radicalization of the church and the believer's faith due in part to the influence of this book for the revisited idea that Jesus was not about little church at all as the book claims but about the individual in any setting or some such thing as, " This time we got the real Jesus".

I write this down not to troll, but out of genuine concern about a people, a culture, a bible believing people, that needs periodic revival and constant vigilance and the "taking back of faith" from some real or perceived contaminant ever present to the church, to the faithful and from/for a pastor's personal faith walk development and the items of it he senses the sheep lack.

Am I the only one to have a concern for this?  It seems that every so often someone claims that the church and the faith of believers has lost its saltiness and needs a new sprinkle from someone's new mining of scripture and a take (  and possible fix)  on some conflict real or imagined?

I'm not sure I'm ok with this? I'm not sure it edifies the body although I believe it to be well intended.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 24, 2017)

I think maybe his message of America's materialism and perhaps even the prosperity preachers in lieu of giving to those in need directly as a world view is good.

I'm not sure I agree with his delivery of this message and that this way to give needs to go through the "Church."


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 24, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I think maybe his message of America's materialism and perhaps even the prosperity preachers in lieu of giving to those in need directly as a world view is good.
> 
> I'm not sure I agree with his delivery of this message and that this way to give needs to go through the "Church."



Well Art yes I question his understanding of economics and the uplift that wealth creation in a democratic country gives to all, and especially to the poor.

 I'm all for some taking vows of poverty don't get me wrong, but I'm also for those planting larger fields then they need...


 I have a different take than the author for example for the reason Jesus tells some to sell everything they own if they want eternal life. It is not a law for all. But it is a caution ( a test)  given to a person who calls himself to the service of the Lord, as opposed to being called by Him or to a person seeking eternal life as if it was just an item ( object) of desire as any other might be... ( but I might be totally wrong)...


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 24, 2017)

I guess there is a fine line on exactly what Capitalism and the American Dream accomplishes vs just not working and doing mission work. 

I can see both sides of the equation. Would it be better for me to quit working and go help "the World" personally with a hammer and a Bible or stay here working as a Capitalist?

I received an email recently about a guy who had just bought a Corvette. Someone asked,  “I wonder how many people could have been fed for the money that sports car cost you?”

The owner went on to explain that it fed the folks who made it. It fed the people that made the tires. It fed the people in the copper mine for the wiring, etc.

Maybe the materialistic owner should have bought a Chevette along with all of the other Capitalist Corvette owners and it would have still fed the same masses worldwide. Then they could have taken the money difference, quit work, and went "worldly" with their hammers and Bibles. 
Maybe this is what Platt is talking about. Maybe he just comes off wrong in his explanation of how to do it.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 24, 2017)

gordon 2 said:


> Well Art yes I question his understanding of economics and the uplift that wealth creation in a democratic country gives to all, and especially to the poor.
> 
> I'm all for some taking vows of poverty don't get me wrong, but I'm also for those planting larger fields then they need...
> 
> ...



Amen! You don't need the book.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 24, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I guess there is a fine line on exactly what Capitalism and the American Dream accomplishes vs just not working and doing mission work.
> 
> I can see both sides of the equation. Would it be better for me to quit working and go help "the World" personally with a hammer and a Bible or stay here working as a Capitalists?
> 
> ...



 I will continue reading... As I read him I am aware of my prejudices... and some of other folk... so I'm patient.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 25, 2017)

gordon 2 said:


> I'm reading Radical by David Platt. I just finished the chapter Who We Really Are.......I read or understand a message such as this:  "The evangelizing  that  some bible believing Christians have received  in the past and are receiving now is defective, far from complete and even misguided.  Therefore, their( the sheep's) life in Christ, the church,  their faith life, could be better, even radically better if they read scripture the way the author reads scripture."



I don't think Platt see's "evangelizing" as the problem (with the exception of when it's used to prop up "The American Way" (individualism, independence, self-reliance, profit centered materialism).  Nor does he lay claim to special interpretation of scripture.  In the Radical I read he simply asks, "Are we interpreting scripture correctly or through our (opulently rich) cultural lenses?"  As I said before.  I think he lays out a solid case that the American Way and what Christ taught are antithetical.


----------



## Israel (Jul 26, 2017)

When we build we discover a thing. It's not a thing as easily grasped in the mind as is made true by experience.

I am persuaded this is the gift to be found in go and preach the gospel to all nations. The instruction to "do" something with this thing we believe we have apprehended in our minds. There's something about a "working through" of a thing made manifest (like kneading yeast into a loaf) that is not quite accomplished by just sprinkling...on the surface.

Otherwise it would have been simple for God to merely sky write "I forgive you all for not knowing what you are doing".

I know "how" to build a porch. We all do. Make it square to the standing structure, plumb and level. But it's really only in the building any of us begin to appreciate the trueness of _concepts_ like square, level, and plumb. We find all sorts of forces at work against these real things. Things not readily seen when we merely say "build it square, level and plumb".

Of course we discover this thing as we "go" in our building. We are the thing being worked on...when we have thought the work was to be elsewhere. The spirit is willing, but the flesh is weak. The eighth of an inch "settled for" there...has become an inch and a half there. The quarter bubble allowed there, an obvious lean later on.

We may even find what we have now built is a shame to the original structure. But this is where another kindness is shown. Another gift is given. "Be zealous therefore, and repent".

We may find a thing unwilling..."But I have already _done that_!" Or we may be made into a thing that shows repentance is always a gift to embraced, and not a shame broadcast.


Or those eighteen who were killed when the tower of Siloam collapsed on them: Do you think that they were more sinful than all the others living in Jerusalem? No, I tell you. But unless you repent, you too will all perish.”


We learn to be careful when beholding collapses.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 26, 2017)

Israel said:


> When we build we discover a thing. It's not a thing as easily grasped in the mind as is made true by experience.
> 
> I am persuaded this is the gift to be found in go and preach the gospel to all nations. The instruction to "do" something with this thing we believe we have apprehended in our minds. There's something about a "working through" of a thing made manifest (like kneading yeast into a loaf) that is not quite accomplished by just sprinkling...on the surface.
> 
> ...




Yes. Yet, who builded the ethiopian eunuch and who builded Philip?

You have a point, however.

PS. What is the perceived collapse? In the world, yes. All kinds. In the church? Hum. Protest upon protest???

Liberty in society due to politics and political philosophies is  one thing. Liberty in Christ another.

 For some the cart before the ox and others the ox ahead of the cart and others both--perhaps. We are to times of both I think and we always were---Philip the politician and Philip the minister, his offices opened to saints and sinners eager of their happiness. I would agree also that for some their outlook is and seemingly can only be disparate.


----------



## Israel (Jul 26, 2017)

gordon 2 said:


> Yes. Yet, who builded the ethiopian eunuch and who builded Philip?You have a point, however.
> 
> PS. What is the perceived collapse? In the world, yes. All kinds. In the church? Hum. Protest upon protest???
> 
> ...


amen...the One who builds us...even as we "go".

collapse?...all that is not of Christ's building.

we could easily be remiss to miss this gift:

But let every man take heed how he buildeth thereupon.

It's a gift to be able _to heed_.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 27, 2017)

Problem:

According to Jesus, one day not just a few but many will be shocked, __eternally shocked__ to find that they were not in the kingdom of God after all. Page 38 Radical David Platt.

Remedy:

This is why we must avoid cheap caricatures of Christianity that fail to exalt the revelation of God in his Word. This why you and I cannot settle for anything  less  that God-centered, Christ-exalting, self-denying gospel. Page 39, Radical David Platt.

I pray that we will be a people who refuse to gorge our spiritual stomachs on entertaining pleasures of this world, because we have chosen to find our satisfaction in the eternal treasure of his Word. Page 40, Radical David Platt.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 27, 2017)

gordon 2 said:


> Problem:
> 
> According to Jesus, one day not just a few but many will be shocked, __eternally shocked__ to find that they were not in the kingdom of God after all. Page 38 Radical David Platt.
> 
> ...



I wonder why or what reason those folks who thought they were in won't be? What reason does the one given by Platt mean?
Seriously I've always wondered why someone would believe they have salvation only to find out later they didn't.
Maybe they just thought they were elected. Maybe they just kinda sorta believed Jesus died for their sins.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 28, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I wonder why or what reason those folks who thought they were in won't be? What reason does the one given by Platt mean?
> *Seriously I've always wondered why someone would believe they have salvation only to find out later they didn't.*
> Maybe they just thought they were elected. Maybe they just kinda sorta believed Jesus died for their sins.



His point is that "the american dream radically differs from the call of Jesus and the essence of the gospel."
The problem: " reliance on our own abilities" vs "trust in the power of God."

So I suppose, if I understand correctly, that those who believe they have salvation and don't are those who rely on their own abilities to the exclusion of trusting in the power of God.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 28, 2017)

For some reason I doubt that is David Platt's belief. What you are presenting is call "easy believism" or "free grace." I'm pretty sure Platt follows the "lordship salvation" path.

There is another book he wrote called "Follow Me: A Call to Die"



I would assume the reason Platt feels that many will be shocked has nothing to do with "because they didn't put all their trust in the Cross" and has more to do with not feeding the poor and helping the sick. He actually thinks it's the ones who didn't use their on abilities are the ones who Jesus said, "I never knew you."

I'm not saying he's wrong but at least I know what the man is preaching.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 28, 2017)

I know that the sinner's prayer is not a trite prayer for some pilgrims. This I know... oh this I know...!

That anyone would say that it is a sure fireproof prayer to avoid the hot place... this I have never known, ever! ( However I don't doubt that some eccentrics might have said it.)

So his spiritual experience and life is different than mine. And lastly, the rigor Jesus asked of the original apostles or the apostles of today... does it follow that it is a rule for all Christians? I don't think so... 

Do the Christians today experience the protest of old wine skins suffering new wine as was the case with the early apostles? I don't. I think his whole syllogistic might be out of context... although  despite this he comes to some conclusions ( considerations) that I am sympathetic with.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 29, 2017)

So I have been viewing Platt's vedios. I conclude that he is a creation of exceptionalism ( City on the Hill) and a prophet to it just as much as he is a disciple of Jesus. The two combined make for his brand of ministry.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 29, 2017)

gordon 2 said:


> So I have been viewing Platt's vedios. I conclude that he is a creation of exceptionalism ( City on the Hill) and a prophet to it just as mush as he is a disciple of Jesus. The two combined make for his brand of ministry.





> exceptionalism ( City on the Hill)



What does this mean? It's a new expression to me so I can't understand your post.

I thought medicine had a lot of foreign nomenclature.  Now not so much.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 29, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> What does this mean? It's a new expression to me so I can't understand your post.
> 
> I thought medicine had a lot of foreign nomenclature.  Now not so much.




Here's a link on Exceptionalism. Scrool down to Puritian roots and 
"city on the hill".https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_exceptionalism

It is not uncommon in american lingo...

One could make arguments that some of the roots of the term are antagonistic to one another. Nevertheless... I think in  religio-spiritual terms the reason some  ministers in the US tend to be perhaps more prophetic regards the nation is due to american excetionalism... which I would point out is similar to Isreal's exceptionalism as the chosen people and their need of prophets to the nation.

 In other nations it seems to me that Christian prophets build up the body of the church, speak into people's lives etc.. independent of the nation as opposed to the american tradition regards this ministry... What do you think? Also the word mush in my original comment on exceptionalism should read much instead.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 30, 2017)

gordon 2 said:


> Here's a link on Exceptionalism. Scrool down to Puritian roots and
> "city on the hill".https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_exceptionalism
> 
> It is not uncommon in american lingo...
> ...



Got it.  Understand it in a cultural context.  From the way you phrased it, I thought it had a totally separate theological context.

I haven't watched any of Platt's videos.  From his book Radical, I didn't get that impression.   If anything, what I gathered is that if he feels America is exceptional in any way, it is exceptionally apostate due to our wealth.  Maybe that's what you're point is.  I don't know.


----------

